# Are they really that bad?



## Steve Talley (Sep 25, 2006)

I'm seriously thinking of getting an S4 in a couple years. I currently drive a Colorado, which is my first, last, and only Chevrolet, it's back to Dodge for trucks. Anyway, I've wanted an Audi since the days of Hans Stuk, but was to young then, but am close to affording it now. I see in some places about folks complaining of Audi quality, but I've personally not heard of anything that isn't normal for other brands. My wife has an 06 Passat that was a demo, so the rattles that everyone complains about were actually fixed before we got it. It's a great car to date, and has been the deciding factor in my wanting to go for the S4. My main question is, do they really suck, or are these people the type that complain about it being sunny when they want rain, and complain about it raining when they want sun?


----------



## Dan-B (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: Are they really that bad? (Steve Talley)*

Take a Test Drive...
Build quality will blow away any competition as far as domestic cars go.


----------



## Steve Talley (Sep 25, 2006)

I'm hoping to do so soon. Possibly this weekend. I've only sat in a few different Audi's over the years, but never driven or rode in one.


----------



## buddahvw (May 4, 2004)

*Re: (Steve Talley)*

drive an A3


----------



## Steve Talley (Sep 25, 2006)

I'm planning on an S4.


----------



## rsfnatik (Mar 1, 2004)

New or used? Purchase price on used S4's is pretty affordable actually, it's the parts and labour that can be killer if you don't have the budget.


----------



## sleepera8 (Nov 14, 2004)

*Re: (rsfnatik)*

no they're not. the only audi, I had was not having difficulties till it was over 6yrs old. I should've gotten rid of it @ that time, but I loved the car too much and kept it another 2 yrs. 


_Quote, originally posted by *rsfnatik* »_New or used? Purchase price on used S4's is pretty affordable actually, it's the parts and labour that can be killer if you don't have the budget.

I'm also contemplating an s4, avant. I'm sick of the extra maintenance on my treg. should I be worried about an s4? 
I'm most likely getting tiptronic, b/c I'm often in heavy traffic. 


_Modified by sleepera8 at 9:27 AM 10/14/2006_


----------



## Dan-B (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: (sleepera8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sleepera8* »_no they're not. the only audi, I had was not having difficulties till it was over 6yrs old. I should've gotten rid of it @ that time, but I loved the car too much and kept it another 2 yrs. 

I'm also contemplating an s4, avant. I'm sick of the extra maintenance on my treg. should I be worried about an s4? 
I'm most likely getting tiptronic, b/c I'm often in heavy traffic. 

_Modified by sleepera8 at 9:27 AM 10/14/2006_

What year avant?


----------



## Steve Talley (Sep 25, 2006)

Heck, maybe by the time the Passat is paid of, there will be a TDI A4 in the states with an S-line option. Now that would really be down my alley.


----------



## sleepera8 (Nov 14, 2004)

*Re: (Dan-B)*

I'm not sure yet.
I'm thinking either 2006/7
obviously 07, if I go w/ the eurodelivery
I'd prefer to get a later year, as the 2007 will be last the B7 line, and in theory all the kinks are out of it. 
my only quandary currently is manual or automatic. And I'm leaning towards auto, as I'm often driving around the NYC area (which is heavy traffic 24hrs)


----------



## gregg3gs (May 15, 2004)

*Re: Are they really that bad? (Steve Talley)*

I had four vw in last six years. One thing I have learned over the time is that the folks who complain own first editions of generation. Example would be type IV jetta produced in 1999. I have owned the 01 type IV jetta and never head any problems. I find it to be the first produced cars don't have all the kinks worked out. I now own 01 a4, it is the last year of b5 body style and can’t complain. It's a great car. Personally I would never buy first year of production of audi or vw for that matter.
good luck shopping and get a used one, you get more for your $$$


----------



## sleepera8 (Nov 14, 2004)

*Re: Are they really that bad? (gregg3gs)*

well I've made the mistake 2x on buying 1st versions of a lineage.
a 99 saab 9-3se & the vw touareg v10TDI.
I should know better, but that V10TDI sold me. [saab was a good deal @ purchase] The V10 engine is fine 98% of the time, it's the transmission and electronics which are the hassle. 
I think I'll be fine w/ a 06/07 s4/a4, depends what the dealer can really get me. I'm trading 2 suvs for 2 audis avants, so I hope to get a good deal..as well I hope to get the s4 avant euro delivery(maybe w/ some euro options: like adaptive headlights, deep green or lava paint, etc)


----------



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Are they really that bad? (sleepera8)*

Always avoid 1st year of any cars because those are the manufacturer's debugged series. My 99 Mk4 Jetta was a reliability nightmare, same goes for 93 E36 318i.


----------



## FourRingsOneTurbo (Oct 23, 2006)

I haven't experienced anything bad about my Audi's quality as of yet. They look and drive amazing.


----------



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

I recently traded in my '05 Colorado 4x4 crew cab on a 2002 A6 2.7T. I'm with you regarding Chevy quality....it sucks. The Colorado is the last Chevy vehicle I will ever own. Poor material quality, lots of small but annoying problems with fit and finish, and crappy power.


----------



## shady12v (Oct 14, 2004)

Either I have good luck or the "dont own the first year of a car model" statement is invalid.
I drove a 1996 A4 2.8Q 5mt for about 6 years with minimal to no repairs. The car never left me stranded once. I modified it, drove the piss out of it and had no problems.
Now, I have an 06 A3 2.0T 6MT. I purchased it about a week after they were released in the US. 25k miles so far and not a hiccup. KNOCK ON WOOD!
Honestly, the 2004 B6 Ultrasport that we have had more probs than the 2 others.
To the OP: Get the audi. you will not regret it.


----------

